#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Πάχος ασφάλτου ανά κατηγορία δρόμου

## milt

έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος κάποιον πίνακα ή οτιδήποτε σχετικό με την κατηγορία των οδών πως είναι χαρακτηρισμένες ανάλογα με την κυκλοφορία που έχουν και το τι πάχος ασφάλτου προβλέπεται σε αυτές??
......για χρήση σε δημόσια έργα.....

ευχαριστώ

----------

